# Subversion install inside ezjail fails?



## zing (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm using ezjail 2.1 on a FreeBSD 6.2 box and when I try to install subversion from my jail I get 


```
Many useful scripts will be installed into /usr/local/share/subversion
!!! Detected system without bsd.port.options.mk (probably old FreeBSD version)
!!! Dropping bsd.port.options.mk into /usr/share/mk
cannot create /usr/share/mk/bsd.port.options.mk: Read-only file system
*** Error code 2 (ignored)
cannot create /usr/share/mk/bsd.port.options.mk: Read-only file system
*** Error code 2 (ignored)
cannot create /usr/share/mk/bsd.port.options.mk: Read-only file system
*** Error code 2 (ignored)
cannot create /usr/share/mk/bsd.port.options.mk: Read-only file system
*** Error code 2 (ignored)
!!! Failed
```

I found out that my ezjail's basejail did not have the bsd.port.options.mk in its /usr/share/mk directory although it is in my host's /usr/share/mk directory. 

I've tried to do ezjail-update -p and -P but nothing. 

How can I sync my ezjails basejail to include this and other files that are probably also missing right now?


----------

